# Stirrups For Bad Knees



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I like angled stirrups the best. I have tried endurance stirrups and EZ swivels, but angled are the best. 

have you tried riding stirrup less?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

western stirrup turners are from Cashel, as it the stirrup pad. 

the jointed stirrup can be from various makers.

I took out the center part of the foot bed, and then built up angled foot beds using some heavy duty felt , so that on the outer part, nearer the pinky toe, it is thicker. gives my foot more support on the outside and reduces that "pull" one can feel along the outside of the knee/calf.


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

Haven't tried angled stirrups, that might be worth looking into! 

I usually start the ride with stirrups and drop them halfway through or towards the end depending on how bad my knees are hurting that day. I don't mind riding stirrupless but it's not something I'd like to do all the time either.

Tiny I saw that first contraption on a tack site and can't for the life of me figure it out. What is it?! :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

It changes the angle that the stirrups hang at so you don't have to put strain on your knees turning the leathers yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

For western riding there are angled stirrups.








And also some with the neck bar cone shaped.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

I used to be a ski racer. Both knees are shot. I've found quite a bit of relief with the Compositi Reflex irons. At about $40, buying a couple pairs wasn't painful either.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Not much help but I know for English saddles where you buy the plain metal stirrups they do sell special ones.

I'd also recommend a knee brace while riding.

A quick google gave me a MILLION options and while I don't know anything about these and they're on the cheap end (I would save for something nicer) I am tempted to buy some myself cause they look so cool!
Victory Canter English Tack and Apparel


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't like the stirrup turners for western stirrups, they rub right above your ankle or at least they do mine.


----------



## LoveofOTTB (Dec 7, 2014)

anndankev said:


> For western riding there are angled stirrups.


OP, I have these Stirrups on my Western Saddle, they were given to me by a girl who boards at the barn, since my stirrups had zero grip pads..and my feet kept falling out of them. I do not have knee issues, but these feel amazing! They are kinda big, so I do plan on buying some different stirrups here in the near future. But I really like these!


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> Not much help but I know for English saddles where you buy the plain metal stirrups they do sell special ones.
> 
> I'd also recommend a knee brace while riding.
> 
> ...


Pretty good price! I think I'd buy them for the cool colours alone, lol. Might grab a pair and see how they shape up compared to my other stirrups.

Unfortunately I don't think there are any tack shops in my province, and if there are, it's at least three hours away. I hate taking chances buying online instead of being able to feel them before I buy but it's my only choice sadly. I wear knee braces to work sometimes and they help a bit so I'll have to try to remember to wear them when I go to the barn next.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i do not recommend lightweight irons. they do not fall back to nuetral if you "lose" one, and thus can tend to follow your foot if and when you fall out of the saddle, instead of dropping free of your foot as a heavier iron would.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I liked western riding but my ankles and knees would be in pain after 10 minutes. I tried turners and angled stirrups but nothing seemed to quite work, it just would never sit quite flat.

On my dressage saddle I use the rubber sided bendy stirrups. I love them. Would reccomend them to anyone with joint pain.


----------

